# tying plants together



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Is it allright to use garbage bag twist ties to tie together plants


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

With what???









Anyway by tying the plants you prevent them to grow properly.I don't suggest doing this....


----------

